# What to look for in a motor, for a streetbike conversion



## ViolentBlue (Apr 19, 2008)

I've made friends with two of the local forklift repair shops. so I have to options of picking over their used forklift parts. I already got the complete control system for a 48v clark forklift (enough parts for 2 ev control systems I believe) for a steal, I' about to purchase the main drive motor for a 5000lb unit for a song (very big motor) and I can get the hydraulic pump motors for even less.

What should I be on the lookout for, to convert a street bike to electric?
I've not previously had a Motorcycle license, but would like to have a bike for zipping around town. not looking to replicate the highway speeds of a streetbike, but stop and go traffic with a range of about 20 miles would be great.

Would one of the pump motors be enough, or should I look for something bigger?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

whats your budget for a motor, I've got an extra one sitting here, brand new for sale if you're interested. Its just like a K91-4003, advanced DC K99-4007. Using one on my bike, but we probably won't get to the project for another 6 months.

I'd stick with a traction motor, pump motors are made to really stay at higher RPM. Traction motors seem a better choice.

what bike are you considering? what weight? what acceleration? 

How heavy is that big motor he's got? Mine is about 60lbs.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Apr 19, 2008)

got two of these, I was planning on sticking the pair into my beetle. but I'm starting to think one of the would work nicely in a bike. I'd have to stick them on a scale to see how much they wegh in at, but they'r be better than 60lbs a piece.

the big motor is in the range of 200lbs.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Those motors look suspiciously like the one I'm working with. 12v out of a Yale 6000lb pallet jack. It appears to pull pretty good at 36v 12:60 gearing.
As you can see the bike is still very much a proof of concept .


----------



## ViolentBlue (Apr 19, 2008)

the pair came out of a narrow isle machine, each was connected to redux box which drove a wheel on each side. the motors are probably related, but this was on a 32v (odd voltage) machine. I was intending on running them at 48v

I'm making some calls to see if I can find a street bike with a dead engine and all the plastic body panels. but I'll have to paint it green to match my beetle.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

good luck fitting that motor in a bike with fairings... its tricky....

take a look at mine blog.evfr.net its like this bike was MADE for a motor to go there.


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

ViolentBlue said:


> the pair came out of a narrow isle machine, each was connected to redux box which drove a wheel on each side. the motors are probably related, but this was on a 32v (odd voltage) machine. I was intending on running them at 48v
> 
> I'm making some calls to see if I can find a street bike with a dead engine and all the plastic body panels. but I'll have to paint it green to match my beetle.


So what is the length of your motors? I am using a similar one in my Ninja but my motor may be a little longer at 10.5" and it only extends about an inch outside the frame on the non sprocket side. Mine had a similar gear on it but was unable to find anything that fit the splines on the shaft so I cut the gear down and welded a sprocket to it. Seems to me yours should work. 

Welcome to the site KEK_63! Your conversion is looking good.
Norm


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Not sure about length - mine looks a little shorter though. I know mine has wimpier brushes than the ones Jim H. has for sale. I'll measure when I get out to the shop.

I didn't want to limit myself to one motor sprocket so....


----------



## ViolentBlue (Apr 19, 2008)

ngrimm said:


> Mine had a similar gear on it but was unable to find anything that fit the splines on the shaft so I cut the gear down and welded a sprocket to it. Seems to me yours should work.


Thats what I was thinking too, my biggest concern is the hardness of the material that makes the gear, I'm assuming its hardened steel so cutting it down on my lathe might be an issue, since I've just cot a cheap wimpy lathe.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

ViolentBlue said:


> Thats what I was thinking too, my biggest concern is the hardness of the material that makes the gear, I'm assuming its hardened steel so cutting it down on my lathe might be an issue, since I've just cot a cheap wimpy lathe.


I went through quite a few (slightly) used carbide inserts to mill the square on mine, but I didn't anneal it either (I wanted to keep the small spline hard). You're working with a bigger gear so you should be able to anneal just the teeth and easily turn it down.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Apr 19, 2008)

Ya, I figured I'd just heat it to a cherry red then let it cool down slowly, should make it workable.


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I think that just the teeth were hardened on mine but I was easily able to cut them off with a 4" air cut off grinder like Harbor Freight sells. After the outside was removed, the rest wasn't that hard. My biggest problem was finding a 14 tooth 50 pitch sprocket with a large enough hole in the center to fit the old gear. I searched all over town including a local motorcycle junk yard, had one ordered from a bearing place and then I happened to be in the BigR store that I pass by ever day. They have a good selection of sprockets and couplers that are made to be welded on. Apparently farmers do a lot with sprockets. Norm


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

This motor is 7 1/2 x 8 3/4. I think you could fit it into almost any frame.

Later,
Keith


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

kek_63 said:


> This motor is 7 1/2 x 8 3/4. I think you could fit it into almost any frame.
> 
> Later,
> Keith


That's a nice motor. On my bike, the diameter gets in the way more than the length unless it was short enough to fit in the original battery location under the seat. Then, I'm not sure how well it would work since the chain would be pulling up on the rear sprocket and possibly get looser whenever I run over a bump. I guess that is what's nice about the Etek style motors where you can mount them on the swingarm.


----------



## dave arthur (Dec 16, 2007)

ViolentBlue said:


> I've made friends with two of the local forklift repair shops. so I have to options of picking over their used forklift parts. I already got the complete control system for a 48v clark forklift (enough parts for 2 ev control systems I believe) for a steal, I' about to purchase the main drive motor for a 5000lb unit for a song (very big motor) and I can get the hydraulic pump motors for even less.
> 
> What should I be on the lookout for, to convert a street bike to electric?
> I've not previously had a Motorcycle license, but would like to have a bike for zipping around town. not looking to replicate the highway speeds of a streetbike, but stop and go traffic with a range of about 20 miles would be great.
> ...


hi ive got a 750cc bike with a forklift truck pump motor fitted its 6hp and although its only rated for 15 mins ive put 1000 amps through it and its still ok but it is 1965 era motor and weighs in at ? 90 lb ile weigh it and let you know, ive only got 10 miles per charge on scrap batterys but its getting there.its rated at 36 v and pulls to 45mph in no time, should be fine.


----------

